# House insurance for a holiday home



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Good evening, 
I need to insure my holiday home in Portugal. I just wondered if anyone has any suggestions/ recommendations for companies, particularly Portuguese ones as they may offer a more personal service than the larger companies. Please PM any suggestions if possible.
Thank-you very much, Claire


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try the company you bank with.

Faiing that Ibex Insurance who are based in Gibraltar can help


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

I use INTASURE


----------



## sundreamers (Apr 9, 2014)

We have also used Intasure for the last 2 years


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello. I don't know what area you're in, but get hold of Carlos at Esfera Real estate agents in Pedrogao Grande. He is also an insurance agent and is very helpful. He speaks English very well and will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Am sure you're sorted by now but I use Abbeygate. Their phone number is Spain but they cover portugal and Spain holiday homes. And the staff are all Brotish, so speak English. Try Abbeygate.com. Or ]. 0034951277455


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank-you, I am still looking for insurance. The problem I have is that many insurance companies will not touch a property if it has ongoing building work. I will give Abbeygate a try.


----------



## LaureFrench (Dec 27, 2015)

i will try abbeygate on 289369254


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

How did yu both get on with Abbeygate? Just interested....


----------

